# Fuji SK2 Reel Seat



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

Has anyone else used these yet?

The guys at FTU say they are supposed to be getting some in soon, but the only place I've found them has been online.

They're about 0.5 oz. lighter than the ACS. But the rear O.D. is smaller than standard seats, so it takes a little extra cork work to get them to fit right.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

I've got a few rods built with the SK2 seats. Really nice seats.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

They come with graphite arbors for the rear. I use the foam arbors for the front...


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

I got some in last week... They're lighter than the Minima seats, but the trigger is smaller than what I expected. Also, by the time you glue in the arbor and trim the front, it may not be as light as Minima. Havn't used them yet, but they look good so far.


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

Finished it up over the weekend. It came out to 2.36 oz. Not bad for a 6' 8" rod...

I did trim about 3/4" off the front, so that shaved off a little weight.


----------

